# Color?!?



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I would say red-based to begin with. He may be a combination of genes, hard to tell without more photos. Do you know what the parents were?
In that picture he almost suggests a dilute gene such a dun, or perhaps champagne.
Interested to see what the others think.


----------



## SarahStorms (Sep 8, 2014)

not sure about his parents, I will try and figure out. We think he looked dun too, minus the dorsal stipe... I will try to get some better pictures tonight if it stops raining here!!!


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

I doubt dun, and he doesn't say champagne to me either.
Honestly from those pictures I'd say chestnut. Certainly not brown.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Simple chestnut, IMHO. No modifiers.


----------



## PaintedHeart (May 24, 2011)

He looks chestnut to me. Some of them just get lighter in the summer than others. We have a chestnut at my barn that looks just like him in terms of color.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

How long have you had him?


----------



## SarahStorms (Sep 8, 2014)

I lease him and its been about three months.


----------



## SarahStorms (Sep 8, 2014)

Stupid question: he has dapples, is he still just a plain chestnut?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I think his coat is just in less than perfect condition IMO. Maybe time to check diet to make sure he is getting everything he needs, as the coat can be a good indicator of this. And yes, chestnuts can dapple


----------



## SarahStorms (Sep 8, 2014)

what about his coat makes you think that? just curious...


----------



## SarahStorms (Sep 8, 2014)

what about his coat makes you think that? just curious...


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Something about the tone is all. It just seems a bit flat, a bit matte, a bit sepia-ish. It's an unusual shade for chestnut, but if the horse was not getting all the minerals/vitamins in a good balance, it is a common way for the coat to appear. Not at all suggesting that he is being neglected or even not cared for at the best. Just may be not getting enough of something - not enough to really affect his health, but showing through in the coat.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Agree, he is a strange shade but he is just a chestnut.

Also agree he may be missing "something" in the diet.


----------



## SarahStorms (Sep 8, 2014)

well now I’m interested..:idea: what minerals/vitamins is he missing that would show through his coat color?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

It's not just the coat color that they are noticing. I noticed it too, but didn't comment on it. In both pictures, he is lacking a fair amount of muscle and condition. He just looks overall unthrifty. Poor coat is just another symptom of that.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Yes, it's partially the color but it's also just the overall "look" and condition of his coat and body. Unthrifty is a good way to put it. He looks cared for and not like a rescue and overall healthy but just not "right". What does he get for feed? May want to test your hay and find out exactly what he's getting.

The coat, esp in that first pic is very dull and lifeless and unhealthy looking. The color seems a tad odd to me, I'm sure it is just his natural color for the most part but it looks a little...greenish almost and just a tad beyond "unusual coat color".


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

chestnut / sorrell faded. What are you feeding him. He looks under weight, i would give him some alfalfa pellets if he is not on alfalfa hay. Has he been given any wormer lately ? 
I am not saying he is starved .. but needs a few pounds , you can see the dip before the hip bones and in the flanks. Who is feeding him since you are leasing ?


----------



## SarahStorms (Sep 8, 2014)

This horse had been sitting out in the pasture, not being cared for properly for four years. I have only been working with him and had him moved to a different barn three months ago, where we've been working on his feed and muscle toning. Yes, he was wormed two weeks ago. I simply asked about his coat. You cant reverse years of muscle loss and improper diet in 3 months. Thanks.


----------



## SarahStorms (Sep 8, 2014)

Also the first picture was the first day I meant him. Months ago. I agree it doesn't look right. The second picture was about a month ago, I'll get a new one tonight. We've been working on the weight/muscle this 

That being said, what minerals/vitamins/supplement should I be adding to his diet? Right now he is on green pasture and trotter type grain the barn owner supply's (again he's not my horse), I believe its 12% protien twice a day.


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Maybe copper or zinc?


----------



## SarahStorms (Sep 8, 2014)

Here is a before and after of the past three months. My friend is on him just walking around, so please don't judge her riding. And he is sweaty. But this horse is not skinny!


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

No he's not skinny, just in soft condition is all.

His coat looks a little washed out which can be a sign of copper and/ or zinc deficiency in his diet, but you'd have to have a vet run labs to find that out for sure. if so you could supplement his diet and bring his coat up a notch.


----------



## SarahStorms (Sep 8, 2014)

EmilyJoy said:


> Maybe copper or zinc?


Do recommend a supplement that has these minerals in it?


----------



## SarahStorms (Sep 8, 2014)

Horseychick87. Working on putting more muscle on him! And do you recommended a certain supplement? I've been looking around but there is so many to choose from...


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Try looking at Hoffman's minerals. 
He looks like a liver chestnut that changes seasonally to me.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

He looks infinitely better in the current pics. If he is getting quality feed and a good mineral I wouldn't worry too much about it. It will take awhile to show in his coat.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Check out this thread:
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-grooming/black-horse-not-black-476482/page2/

Particularly the last page. There was another thread I wanted to link to as well but I can't remember. :/


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

Chiilaa said:


> I think his coat is just in less than perfect condition IMO. Maybe time to check diet to make sure he is getting everything he needs, as the coat can be a good indicator of this. And yes, chestnuts can dapple


Ya, something looks unhealthy about him!


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

Yogiwick said:


> He looks infinitely better in the current pics. If he is getting quality feed and a good mineral I wouldn't worry too much about it. It will take awhile to show in his coat.


Absolutely!


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

SarahStorms said:


> Here is a before and after of the past three months. My friend is on him just walking around, so please don't judge her riding. And he is sweaty. But this horse is not skinny!


 In the "before" I do see a skinny/bleached out (unthrifty was a great description) horse. In the "after" he looks much healthier and looks to be a liver chestnut.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

SarahStorms said:


> Horseychick87. Working on putting more muscle on him! And do you recommended a certain supplement? I've been looking around but there is so many to choose from...


 
Like WSA said, I'd look at Hoffman's, if you can't get them I'd search websites like Valley Vet for what you need. Some have added copper and zinc, some don't, it'll be trial and error really. You'll just have to find a vitamin and mineral supplement with the right amount of copper and zinc.

Have a vet pull blood or hair and run labs to see how deficient he is in certain areas and then pick the product that best fits. Not everything will match up 100%, something I've learned the hard way. If you can afford it Feedxl's website is a good source to use.

Good luck with him.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I wouldn't supplement just because. Find out what he needs and how much he needs it and go from there. Have a vet ok it.

A good general supplement is always good though.


----------

